# Does UGA need a "perfect storm".



## fairhopebama (Oct 1, 2013)

Was listening to the sports show on my drive home and they were talking about the way the year is shaping up. It is still early, but the way it is looking right now,  Bama could be the only hope for the SEC to bring home the crystal.
Before you Dawgs jump all over me, hear me out. It appears that Oregon is going to run the table and a shoe in for a shot at the title. It is not out of the question that Clemson could also run the table if they get by FSU. If not, FSU could possibly run it. There is no way, even if UGA runs the table from here out that they jump an undefeated ACC team one of which beat them head to head. Then you have Ohio State.  What happens if they too go undefeated? 
Bama has been accused of backing into the championship game after a regular season loss by many on here. The same people say they shouldn't  have been there. Will the same be said if UGA wins out and jumps an undefeated FSU or Ohio state? There is no way they could jump Clemson if they run it.
Hate to burst the UGA bubble, but this could be the best UGA opportunity which appears at this point to be a long shot. I just don't see a one loss SEC team jumping any of the teams that I have mentioned above should more than one win out. Bama appears to be the only team at this point that has a shot based on the schedules remaining for some of the above mentioned teams. Hence, the perfect storm has to occur for UGA.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 1, 2013)

I dont think Oregon goes undefeated.  They are a very good football team, but it's rare that anyone goes undefeated in the PAC-12.  Especially considering how much better the conference is getting since the PAC-12 network TV deal.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Things happen.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree with you and it may well happen. Stanford, Oregon, Ohio St, Clemson, FSU or Louisville. Very likely 2 of these teams go undefeated. Louisville is the only team that a 1 loss sec champion might jump according to the guy on Espn today.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Things happen.



You are right Charlie. Bama has needed the perfect storm the last 2 years and it blew in for them when they needed it. Wouldn't it be ironic if Clemson is the only one left standing and UGA wins the SECCG. Rematch? How would those that posted on here bashing Bama in the LSU rematch view it?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

fairhope said:


> You are right Charlie. Bama has needed the perfect storm the last 2 years and it blew in for them when they needed it. Wouldn't it be ironic if Clemson is the only one left standing and UGA wins the SECCG. Rematch? How would those that posted on here bashing Bama in the LSU rematch view it?



Could get interesting, and if anybody thinks a 4 team playoff is going to remove all the controversey they are dreaming.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Could get interesting, and if anybody thinks a 4 team playoff is going to remove all the controversey they are dreaming.



In the scenario that I laid out above, the SEC would benefit from the playoff system. A one loss SEC would certainly be in somehow.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

fairhope said:


> In the scenario that I laid out above, the SEC would benefit from the playoff system. A one loss SEC would certainly be in somehow.



I agree it is better than what we have now, might even be 2 SEC teams in that scenario. But, # 5 and 6 whoever they might be are goung to argue that they should have been in.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I agree it is better than what we have now, might even be 2 SEC teams in that scenario. But, # 5 and 6 whoever they might be are goung to argue that they should have been in.



Yep...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2013)

OU vs Stanford and a few others too. The Ducks could run the table but style points could hinder them down the road. ie, UCLA or Washington play them close. Ducks coulf lose some stock later in the season. OSUt SOS will not do them any favors at all. Clemson could easy loss to FSU and USCe, but I say just one; bust losing late in the season stays in voters minds and that could hurt CU. FSU won't jump a hot UGA if the Dawgs stay hot and neither will a UL Red Bird. If..this college football so ...IF ..Uga takes care of business like they can and beats the weaker teams soundly and gets a shot at a #1 Bama team in the SECCG.....how the chips fall. Right now?? Beat UT in a convincing manner. That sis what voters want to see.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 1, 2013)

I think SEC fatigue could hinder votes for one loss SEC teams. UGA would be about the only one loss SEC team that could make it in my opinion.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> OU vs Stanford and a few others too. The Ducks could run the table but style points could hinder them down the road. ie, UCLA or Washington play them close. Ducks coulf lose some stock later in the season. OSUt SOS will not do them any favors at all. Clemson could easy loss to FSU and USCe, but I say just one; bust losing late in the season stays in voters minds and that could hurt CU. FSU won't jump a hot UGA if the Dawgs stay hot and neither will a UL Red Bird. If..this college football so ...IF ..Uga takes care of business like they can and beats the weaker teams soundly and gets a shot at a #1 Bama team in the SECCG.....how the chips fall. Right now?? Beat UT in a convincing manner. That sis what voters want to see.


Do you think a one loss Uga sec champ deserves to jump say PAC 12 champ undefeated or undefeated acc champ FSU or clemson?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Right MC we got to beat Ut before we worry about anything else. I think the odds of UGA going through the rest of this schedule without losing a game is going to be tough.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Do you think a one loss Uga sec champ deserves to jump say PAC 12 champ undefeated or undefeated acc champ FSU or clemson?



Yes


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't think FSU runs the table, not this year. 
Clemson has the best shot out of the Acc IMO. It's going to be tough for them playing Uga, FSU, USC, and probably Miami. If Boyd can stay focused I think they have a shot.

OSU may go undefeated. 50/50 chance.

I think either Stanford or Oregon will go undefeated and play for it all.

Louisville may very well go without a loss but I would think a 1 loss SEC champ would/should jump them.

I would give a slight edge to the Dawgs (at this point) IF they and Bama  play in the Seccg. Right now it does seem like an undefeated Bama  would be the only way the Sec is represented.

A LOT of football left and we all know anything could happen.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes



You really think Uga should jump an undefeated Clemson?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 1, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> You really think Uga should jump an undefeated Clemson?



Oh the outrage that would and should occur.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 1, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> You really think Uga should jump an undefeated Clemson?



Or an undefeated or 1 loss Oregon?   Seriously?   What ever happened to the "conferences need to play a championship game?"   UGA lost an OOC game to an ACC team.  IMO their NC hopes should be over.  They have proven that on the field, they aren't better than the best ACC team.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 1, 2013)

UGA has to handle their business first but here is how it stacks up:

Oregon plays Stanford.... Oregon still plays #15 Wash and #12 UCLA plus the Pac 12 CG if they get there.

Stanford has #2 Oregon, #12 UCLA, ND, and Pac 12 CG

OSU has #16 Nwestern, Michigan, plus the Big 10 title game

Clemson has FSU, South Carolina, Maryland, plus the ACC CG

FSU has Clemson, Maryland, Mia, Fl and ACC CG

So, loser of Oregon/Stanford eliminated and loser of Clemson/FSU eliminated. UGA's best scenario is for Oregon to lose to Wash or UCLA and beat Stanford. I don't think Clemson or FSU will run the table quite frankly which leaves OSU to play the winner of the SECCG provided the winner only has one loss. 

Every single year there is talk around week four or five about there being 3 or 4 undefeated teams and the season always takes it's toll and we're lucky to have two at most. It will all work itself out. Let's just hope that the Dawgs don't do something stupid like have a mega letdown this Sat...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2013)

FSU nor Louisville  will jump UGA if UGA wins the SECCG but an undefeated PAC team is a lock. A one loss SEC team would be ranked higher than a one loss PAC team. A guess .....if CU stays perfect then they are in with The winner of Oregon Standord UNLESSS UCLA surprises either one with a loss or really close game. tOSU drops IMHO because of SOS or a loss in Ann Arbor..I pick Meechegan to win that one.  
On the PAC UCLA is the wild card. I think they can be dangerous to Stanford. If they beat Stanford and Stanford has Duck on the menu, that is great for CU and UGA..... I digress!!! Just beat UT!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 1, 2013)

greene_dawg said:


> UGA has to handle their business first but here is how it stacks up:
> 
> Oregon plays Stanford.... Oregon still plays #15 Wash and #12 UCLA plus the Pac 12 CG if they get there.
> 
> ...




I wish there was a like button for this.. GATA!!!!


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yes



so if clemson goes undefeated; and uga wins the sec championship, uga should jump clemson, could u please explain, myself, [and many others]  sure would love to hear your reasoning.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 1, 2013)

UGA gets in IF:
1)UGA wins out
2)UGA defeats an undefeated #1BAMA in the SECCG
 They will face Oregon or Stanford if one is undefeated

Ohio State gets left out.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> so if clemson goes undefeated; and uga wins the sec championship, uga should jump clemson, could u please explain, myself, [and many others]  sure would love to hear your reasoning.



I guess they will look at overall strngth of schedule, I dont know, did not say that I agreed with it. But the winner of the SECCG will be in the NC game.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 1, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Was listening to the sports show on my drive home and they were talking about the way the year is shaping up. It is still early, but the way it is looking right now,  Bama could be the only hope for the SEC to bring home the crystal.
> Before you Dawgs jump all over me, hear me out. It appears that Oregon is going to run the table and a shoe in for a shot at the title. It is not out of the question that Clemson could also run the table if they get by FSU. If not, FSU could possibly run it. There is no way, even if UGA runs the table from here out that they jump an undefeated ACC team one of which beat them head to head. Then you have Ohio State.  What happens if they too go undefeated?
> Bama has been accused of backing into the championship game after a regular season loss by many on here. The same people say they shouldn't  have been there. Will the same be said if UGA wins out and jumps an undefeated FSU or Ohio state? There is no way they could jump Clemson if they run it.
> Hate to burst the UGA bubble, but this could be the best UGA opportunity which appears at this point to be a long shot. I just don't see a one loss SEC team jumping any of the teams that I have mentioned above should more than one win out. Bama appears to be the only team at this point that has a shot based on the schedules remaining for some of the above mentioned teams. Hence, the perfect storm has to occur for UGA.



I agree with you; ironic that I was talking to a UGA fan just a couple of days ago about the very same subject.  I firmly believe that it will take 2 undefeated teams to make it to the BCSNCG this year and it looks like Bama is the only SEC team with a chance.

You also have to couple that with SEC fatigue and people like Jet Jerk who hates everything SEC.

You also mentioned how everyone piled on Bama for "backing in" the 2011 championship  I find it funny that I see some UGA fans (who piled on Bama) but will turn around and say "if we win out, and so and so beats so and so, and if so and so loses to so and so, and if pigs start flying,,,,,,,,  Well, they seem to be OK with that scenario.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 1, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> so if clemson goes undefeated; and uga wins the sec championship, uga should jump clemson, could u please explain, myself, [and many others]  sure would love to hear your reasoning.



simple,...SOS
UGA will have defeated at least 3 top 10 teams(ranked at the  time of the game)and the #1 team in the conference championship game.

Clemson won the season opener at HOME,...UGA gets the nod.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 1, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> UGA gets in IF:
> 1)UGA wins out
> 2)UGA defeats an undefeated #1BAMA in the SECCG
> They will face Oregon or Stanford if one is undefeated
> ...



What if there is an undefeated Clemson sitting there. Or FSU?


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 1, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> simple,...SOS
> UGA will have defeated at least 3 top 10 teams(ranked at the  time of the game)and the #1 team in the conference championship game.
> 
> Clemson won the season opener at HOME,...UGA gets the nod.



so do u not realize that uga will play a part in clemsons sos. to sum it up the 3 top ten teams  that uga beat plays a part in clemsons sos. dont see the doooogies beating bama anyhow. sure as helk hope clemson dont beat the noles


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 1, 2013)

fairhope said:


> What if there is an undefeated Clemson sitting there. Or FSU?



bless you


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 1, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> so do u not realize that uga will play a part in clemsons sos. to sum it up the 3 top ten teams  that uga beat plays a part in clemsons sos. dont see the doooogies beating bama anyhow. sure as helk hope clemson dont beat the noles



Hey, I'm a BAMA guy through and through...and I don't see UGA getting past us if we get there.
But I've followed the BCS very closely through the years, and like it or not BAMA has cache, and if a once beaten UGA beats an undefeated BAMA, they'll get the nod, Clemson won at home on an essentially missed FG by UGA, more importantly in the first game of the season.

FSU will not have the SOS,...but, Winston may garner enough press to push them through,...that's a wild card if FSU goes undefeated.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 1, 2013)

I just don't see a one loss SEC team jumping Clemson, FSU, Oregon, OSU, Stanford, if any two of these teams run the table. Hoping Bama runs it to eliminate this, what could be, mess.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2013)

If clemson wins out they will be in the game should bama fall.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 1, 2013)

OSU could get the nod because of what happened last year. If they run it, they would be undefeated in the last two regular seasons. I think the media would be all over it because it is OSU and CUM. That is if there is no undefeated SEC team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> simple,...SOS
> UGA will have defeated at least 3 top 10 teams(ranked at the  time of the game)and the #1 team in the conference championship game.
> 
> Clemson won the season opener at HOME,...UGA gets the nod.



If Clemson does go undefeated they will have beaten Uga, FSU,USC, probably Um in Acccg. Granted these games haven't been played yet but that's no easy schedule. With them having beaten Uga head to head I see no way Uga SHOULD jump them.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 1, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Clemson does go undefeated they will have beaten Uga, FSU,USC, probably Um in Acccg. Granted these games haven't been played yet but that's no easy schedule. With them having beaten Uga head to head I see no way Uga SHOULD jump them.



I am with you on that.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> If clemson wins out they will be in the game should bama fall.



I don't believe the pollsters and BCS have given much respect to the ACC in the last few years. Clemson has to get past FSU, Oregon and Stanford will face off, Bama has to get past LSU, and OSU and Louisville are pretty much home free already. Louisville will get jumped multiple times toward the end of the season( just for being Louisville), but all the Buckeyes have to do is avoid an upset.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 1, 2013)

The pac will defeat itself, ohiost has had to many close ones with sub par teams, clemson will lose to usce unless uga nudge a sure thing game louisville won't jump them back. Perfect storm maybe, could be a repeat of o2. My dream scenario is every one loose one above uga except bama and clemson we take care of business the rest of the season then rematch in the bcscg. But would be just as happy if clemson droos one to usce. Several teams have got in with 1 loss why not us barring there's not 2 undefeated teams from the top 5 at the end of the season


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2013)

If Oregon wins out they are in, as they should be. The other side is up for debate, but I would bet money the winner of the SECCG will be ther unless they have 2 losses, which is very possible.


----------



## Local Boy (Oct 2, 2013)

As for "UGAs tough schedule", please compare UGA & Clemson's regular schedules for ranked teams.  Each other, USCe, LSU or FSU, UGA has UF.   

On another note, Clemson & UF both play UGA, USCe & FSU.

Except for Arkansas' schedule (yikes!) & having Bama on the schedule, I don't see that SEC schedules are tougher than Clemson's,


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 2, 2013)

Prognostications are fun but what all prognosticators  fail to mention is the fact that the game is played with a football......Footballs are funny,They are shaped kinda like a egg,they rarely roll in a straight line,they bounce this way,that way,there slippery when wet.They just seem to bounce any which-a-way.For example who would have thought a 55 yd field goal by Georgia would be the difference maker against LSU?Hate to burst the Alabama bubble but if the tide is the best hope the SEC has at getting back to the championship the you can count the SEC out because LSU walks all over Bama this year!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

fairhope said:


> What if there is an undefeated Clemson sitting there. Or FSU?



I think an undefeated CU will go.  I don't see how they would stay out because of where they are ranked now.  But I don't see CU beating both the Noles and UM.  Noles win that one but the Noles won't jump UGA.  But that is just my opinion.



RipperIII said:


> Hey, I'm a BAMA guy through and through...and I don't see UGA getting past us if we get there.
> But I've followed the BCS very closely through the years, and like it or not BAMA has cache, and if a once beaten UGA beats an undefeated BAMA, they'll get the nod, Clemson won at home on an essentially missed FG by UGA, more importantly in the first game of the season.
> 
> FSU will not have the SOS,...but, Winston may garner enough press to push them through,...that's a wild card if FSU goes undefeated.



FSU pulls a Clemson.

What you say about UGA vs Bama (if we both get to the dome) is spot on.  Bama DOES have cache, and if they are undefeated and still ranked #1, and they should be, then the SEECCG is once again just an informal NC semi-final.  the winner of that game would probably play tOSU....I don't see Oregon or Stanford making it thru the PAC undefeated....they have to play each other, I think Stanford beats the Ducks at home, but stand a good chance of losing to UCLA at home....UCLA is cocky right now and COULD beat them both; great if they do!  But they play SU in Stanford and the Ducks in Autzen, and that is a tuff two weeks on the road.
Funny thing this thread started too.  I did a little google search on the topic and came up with this...

http://www.ajc.com/weblogs/jeff-schultz/2013/sep/30/expect-no-6-georgia-rise-against-field/


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

*oops*

Home
      >  Sports

Jeff Schultz

Posted: 11:08 a.m. Monday, Sept. 30, 2013

Expect Georgia to rise vs. BCS field 

    comment(405)
     8 121 221 658


    Short Takes: Georgia Tech falls off stage
    September 27, 2013
    Predictions: Dogs win, Falcons lose, bear leaves
    September 26, 2013
    NCAA fails again by softening Penn State penalty
    September 24, 2013

By Jeff Schultz

The new Associated Press (media) and USA Today (coaches) rankings are out and Georgia has moved up to sixth in both of them. The first BCS standings come out in about two weeks. But with the same five teams currently ahead of Georgia in the two major polls, it’s safe to assume that’s close to how the BCS standings would look today.

So why not take a look at how the field and how things could play out for Georgia?

Here’s how the top six teams rank, along with their remaining games (potential conference championship games not includes). The top two BCS teams, of course, advance to the national championship game.

1. ALABAMA: The Crimson Tide will not drop any time soon, it at all. Their next two games are against Georgia State and Kentucky. That will be followed by likely victories over Arkansas and Tennessee (both at home). Alabama’s next difficult game comes following a bye week against LSU (in Tuscaloosa) on Nov. 9. The Tide then finish against Mississippi State (road), Chattanooga and Auburn (road).  PROJECTION: Holding/rising.

2. OREGON: The Ducks have scored 66, 59, 59 and 55 points in their four wins. Impressive. But they’re going to be tested over the next four weeks. After an expected easy win Saturday at Colorado, Oregon must play at No. 15 Washington Oct. 12, returns home to face Washington State, then hosts No. 12 UCLA and plays at No. 5 Stanford.  The Ducks finish with games against Utah, Arizona (road) and Oregon State. PROJECTION: Falling.

3. OHIO STATE: The Buckeyes didn’t look overwhelming in a 31-24 win over Wisconsin. Their toughest remaining games appear to be this week at No. 16 Northwestern and Nov. 30 at No. 19 Michigan. Ohio State should win its other games: Iowa, Penn State and Indiana at home; Purdue and Illinois on the road. Projection: Holding/rising.

4. CLEMSON: The Tigers deserve to be where they are, but they caught Georgia at the right time and in the right venue. To stay this high, they’re going to have to win at least two big games: Oct. 19 at home against Florida State and Nov. 30 at South Carolina. I’m not sure they’re going to win either. They should be victorious in their other games on the schedule, although the Nov. 14 game against Georgia Tech could be interesting. Other games: Boston College and Citadel at home; Syracuse, Maryland and Virginia on the road. PROJECTION: Falling.

5. STANFORD: The Cardinal has at least three difficult games remaining on its schedule: home against No. 15 Washington this week, home against No. 12 UCLA Oct. 19 and home against No. 2 Oregon Nov. 7. That’s in addition to games against USC and Notre Dame and the annual rivalry game against Cal. It’s unlikely they will make it through that run unscathed. There’s also two road against Utah and Oregon State. PROJECTION: Falling.

6. GEORGIA: Before the season, I made the outlandish prediction that Georgia would lose its season opener at Clemson and then win out. If this happens, trust me: I’m slapping “Congratulations to me” on billboards. Well, no reason to back out now. The Bulldogs are 3-1 after Saturday's win over LSU and are through the most difficult part of their schedule. Barring a letdown or unexpected decline, the only thing that can derail them now are injuries. The most difficult game left on the schedule is current No. 18 Florida, but the Gators have lost quarterback Jeff Driskel to a broken leg. The rest of the schedule: at Tennessee, Missouri, at Vanderbilt, Appalachian State, at Auburn, Kentucky, at Georgia Tech. Yes, strange things can happen every Saturday but I would be surprised to see the Bulldogs take a step back. Projection: Holding/rising.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I agree it is better than what we have now, might even be 2 SEC teams in that scenario. But, # 5 and 6 whoever they might be are goung to argue that they should have been in.



The same way #65 and #66 do after the March Madness field is set.


The ones on the bubble will always cry. An eight man playoff is the way to go to ensure the best teams are crowned. #9 and #10 can cry, but nobody else cares.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 2, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> UGA gets in IF:
> 1)UGA wins out
> 2)UGA defeats an undefeated #1BAMA in the SECCG
> They will face Oregon or Stanford if one is undefeated
> ...



If OSU goes undefeated, they are in. There is no way they will be left out versus a 1 loss UGA. Right or wrong, it is what it is. OSU will be undefeated 2 years running and I don't care how weak the schedule is perceived, that is extremely hard to do. A 24-0 Urban Meyer led team will not be left out by a team with one loss. 

The only way I see an undefeated OSU team left out is if Bama is undefeated and Oregon is undefeated.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 2, 2013)

Bama plays LSU- we'll see what happens there.
Dawgs wins out- wins SECC.
Oregon wins out and in NC no matter how close their games are.

SEC Champs( 7 yr domination) vs Oregon. Sorry OSU, play somebody!!!!

Dawgs are NC !!!!!!


----------



## David Parker (Oct 2, 2013)

fringe conferences like to ride the wave when they have the least bit of talent and success.  Face it, you play day-in day-out with SEC teams, you aren't going to win as many games as say a Clemson or an Oregon, heck, you may not walk straight again.  Anyway, walk in the SEC's shoes for a year and then see how undefeated your squad is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I think SEC fatigue could hinder votes for one loss SEC teams. UGA would be about the only one loss SEC team that could make it in my opinion.



UGA making it would be a perfect storm and due to their strength of schedule, it may be the only thing that helps us out.. Still a lot of ball to be played!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

CU has one loss, Ducks have one loss, and so does Sanford IMHO...then if...GIANT if....UGA wons out and tOSU wins out.....that is the NC game....but...way  lotta buncha football left to be played.  Appalachian State could beat us, who knows.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 2, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Do you think a one loss Uga sec champ deserves to jump say PAC 12 champ undefeated or undefeated acc champ FSU or clemson?



Yes, because......SEC!!!! SEC!!! SEC!!!

IF, by some miracle, we do go undefeated and win it all, I hope to God it is against an SEC school.  If it's anyone outside the SEC, the mouthbreathers will still say it's not legit.

Heck, we finished the season a few years back by beating UF and USCe, and they STILL said we couldn't compete in the SEC.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> If OSU goes undefeated, they are in. There is no way they will be left out versus a 1 loss UGA. Right or wrong, it is what it is. OSU will be undefeated 2 years running and I don't care how weak the schedule is perceived, that is extremely hard to do. A 24-0 Urban Meyer led team will not be left out by a team with one loss.
> 
> The only way I see an undefeated OSU team left out is if Bama is undefeated and Oregon is undefeated.



Even the OSU fans realize they have a weak schedule and conference... 

I hope OSU gets to go and looks like Notre Dame from last year..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 2, 2013)

David Parker said:


> fringe conferences like to ride the wave when they have the least bit of talent and success.  Face it, you play day-in day-out with SEC teams, you aren't going to win as many games as say a Clemson or an Oregon, heck, you may not walk straight again.  Anyway, walk in the SEC's shoes for a year and then see how undefeated your squad is.



The why does someone usually walk out of the SEC undefeated?  At worst, one loss.  

Why?  Because once you get past the top 3-4 teams, the SEC is just like EVERY OTHER CONFERENCE.

I've heard time and time again how the middle of the pack SEC teams would win any other conference, then Miss State gets destroyed by OK State.  You know what that tells me?

Middle of the pack SEC teams would be middle of the pack teams in any other conference, outside the Big East.

If FSU, Oklahoma, Oregon, Ohio State, etc were in the SEC, they'd fair just as good as UGA has.  They struggle with the top of the conference, and try not to play down to the rest.


----------



## David Parker (Oct 2, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still a lot of ball to be played!



agreed.  Too early to call out the paper champs.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 2, 2013)

A one loss UGA is not going even if they win the SECCG....unless OSU,Oregon,Stanford,Clemson,FSU all have one loss.

UGA would only get a pass over Louisville. 

Even though it was only a 3 pt loss at Clemson, it ruined their chances.

Alabama has the only chance at this point.

Clemson beating FSU and then losing to SC would be a big help, but they would still need OSU to drop one,.........then if they won the SECCG, they would play Oregon or STanford.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 2, 2013)

Based on recent past, any NC without an SEC team would be a farce and everybody knows it.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2013)

fairhope said:


> I think SEC fatigue could hinder votes for one loss SEC teams.



Boom, there it is. If there are 2 or 3 teams from other conferences that go undefeated and an SEC team with 1 loss they will do everything they can to keep the SEC team out of the BCS, regardless of who it is.

It's practically a requirement the SEC team go undefeated to make it to the party and a 1 loss team has a tough row to hoe unless they played several ranked teams during the season and beat them soundly and then, maybe.

*IF* we were to win out and beat 'Bama in the SECCG I still don't think they would let us play for the NC. 'Bama might not make it in either if we were to beat them.

Playoff is the way to go but it's not likely to happen anytime soon.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Even the OSU fans realize they have a weak schedule and conference...
> 
> I hope OSU gets to go and looks like Notre Dame from last year..



That's an older one, but haven't we seen that show before??

January 8, 2007 	#2 Florida 	41 	#1 Ohio State 	14 	
January 7, 2008 	#2 LSU 	  	 38   #1 Ohio State        24


----------



## Local Boy (Oct 2, 2013)

So, if Clemson's only loss is to SC (a superior SEC team) and UGA's only loss is to an inferior ACC team (which also happens to be Clemson), shouldn't Clemson be picked over UGA?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 2, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Boom, there it is. If there are 2 or 3 teams from other conferences that go undefeated and an SEC team with 1 loss they will do everything they can to keep the SEC team out of the BCS, regardless of who it is.
> 
> It's practically a requirement the SEC team go undefeated to make it to the party and a 1 loss team has a tough row to hoe unless they played several ranked teams during the season and beat them soundly and then, maybe.
> 
> ...



You think UGA should get in over an undefeated Clemson?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 2, 2013)

Local Boy said:


> So, if Clemson's only loss is to SC (a superior SEC team) and UGA's only loss is to an inferior ACC team (which also happens to be Clemson), shouldn't Clemson be picked over UGA?



I think in that case, UGA should get in.  I don't think USCe is a top 15 team.  20-25 range, at best.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 2, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Boom, there it is. If there are 2 or 3 teams from other conferences that go undefeated and an SEC team with 1 loss they will do everything they can to keep the SEC team out of the BCS, regardless of who it is.
> 
> It's practically a requirement the SEC team go undefeated to make it to the party and a 1 loss team has a tough row to hoe unless they played several ranked teams during the season and beat them soundly and then, maybe.
> 
> ...




I agree completely.   Has a 1 loss SEC team EVER made the NC game??   

This might be the most ridiculous post I've ever seen.  Heck, the SEC is the only conference that has had a 2 loss team make the NC game.  If all the conferences have a 1 loss team, the SEC CH is GUARANTEED to be in the NC game.  They are the only conference that can say that.   And your right, I can't WAIT for the playoff!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's a question.  Let's say UW or UCLA runs the table in the PAC-12, and CU runs he table in the ACC.  OSU loses a game, and UGA wins the SEC finishing with 1 loss.  Would an undefeated PAC-12 team not named Oregon or Stanford make it to the NC game, or would UGA go???   I all but guarantee that A 1 loss UGA would then best out an undefeated PAC-12 team for the NC game.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey Elfiii.  Are you aware the playoff starts next year?


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 2, 2013)

So the way I understand it is if something happens to bama the SEC homers are trying to figure out a way for another SEC team to backdoor in to the NC game. 

Now this is new and tells me something is going on in the SEC. I like it guys keep it coming I'll be lurking and reading.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 2, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Here's a question.  Let's say UW or UCLA runs the table in the PAC-12, and CU runs he table in the ACC.  OSU loses a game, and UGA wins the SEC finishing with 1 loss.  Would an undefeated PAC-12 team not named Oregon or Stanford make it to the NC game, or would UGA go???   I all but guarantee that A 1 loss UGA would then best out an undefeated PAC-12 team for the NC game.



JJ the "pundits and the media types" are already pitching the PAC-12 as #2 best conference behind the SEC,...hence, an undefeated Pac-12 team will play for the NC as opposed to an undefeated Ohio state or even a Clemson or FSU.
But It will involve an SEC Team,...count on it.

CAVEAT: BAMA loses 2 or Uga loses 2...no SEC


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 2, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> So the way I understand it is if something happens to bama the SEC homers are trying to figure out a way for another SEC team to backdoor in to the NC game.
> 
> Now this is new and tells me something is going on in the SEC. I like it guys keep it coming I'll be lurking and reading.



Not so quick my friend!No No:

If Alabama cannot win the NC, I will be pulling for Clemson and Dabo Sweeney to win it all. At least Dabo is an Alabama man.

That is IF Alabama is not in the BCS Championship game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2013)

AccUbonD said:


> So the way I understand it is if something happens to bama the SEC homers are trying to figure out a way for another SEC team to backdoor in to the NC game.
> 
> Now this is new and tells me something is going on in the SEC. I like it guys keep it coming I'll be lurking and reading.




Lurking is about all you can do when you root for the Vols..


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 2, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> JJ the "pundits and the media types" are already pitching the PAC-12 as #2 best conference behind the SEC,...hence, an undefeated Pac-12 team will play for the NC as opposed to an undefeated Ohio state or even a Clemson or FSU.
> But It will involve an SEC Team,...count on it.
> 
> CAVEAT: BAMA loses 2 or Uga loses 2...no SEC



Doesn't matter.  There's 4 one loss SEC teams already ranked higher than UW and UCLA.  If they were to run the table, and UGA and Ohio St, or Clemson ran the table, it wouldn't be enough.  You would have a 1 loss UGA playing Ohio St or Clemson, while an undefeated PAC-12 champion such as UW or UCLA stayed home.  The only way the PAC-12 makes it in is if Oregon or Stanford runs the table.  UW and UCLA could do it and thy wouldn't get in.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Doesn't matter.  There's 4 one loss SEC teams already ranked higher than UW and UCLA.  If they were to run the table, and UGA and Ohio St, or Clemson ran the table, it wouldn't be enough.  You would have a 1 loss UGA playing Ohio St or Clemson, while an undefeated PAC-12 champion such as UW or UCLA stayed home.  The only way the PAC-12 makes it in is if Oregon or Stanford runs the table.  UW and UCLA could do it and thy wouldn't get in.



I hate to agree with JJ on anything but he is right on this one.  
You can lose early and get in, but don't lose late in the season.   JJ's post is spot on;  an undefeated Stanford or Oregon is a lock, and one or both of them are likely to each lose a game IMO. 
If UGA wins out and OSUt wins out that is the NC game. CU loses to FSU IMO.


----------



## 242outdoors (Oct 2, 2013)

It's gonna be an sec team in the cg either an undefeated bama or a one loss uga. My prediction is lsu beats bama and uga plays lsu in seccg. Clemson will lose a game probably usc. Are Oregon and Stanford on different sides of the conference in pac 12? Would they play each other twice maybe? Ohio state will probably be the other team in championship unless.....bama gets beat close by lsu and uga beats lsu in seccg.....then uga and bama for the title.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> You think UGA should get in over an undefeated Clemson?



Based on the current rankings UGA has played 3 Top 10 teams including Clemson and won 2 out of 3. Oregon's only Top 10 opponent is Stanford, same for Stanford and one of them will lose. Ohio St. doesn't play any ranked team and neither does Louisville. Fl. State plays Clemson in 2 weeks and that is FSU's only ranked opponent and Clemson's 2nd ranked opponent so yeah, if Clemson wins out and so does UGA I can see UGA v. Clemson in the NCCG, especially if UGA beats 'Bama in the SECCG. If we lose to 'Bama, then no, we don't deserve to be in the NCCG. If Clemson loses to USC (a distinct possibility) and we beat 'Bama then we have as good a claim to the NCCG as Clemson does or anybody else for that matter based on W/L record and strength of schedule.

Of course that's my opinion which is just as good as anybody elses' especially if we are going on Won/Loss record and strength of schedule.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 2, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Even the OSU fans realize they have a weak schedule and conference...
> 
> I hope OSU gets to go and looks like Notre Dame from last year..



They will not look like ND from last year, heck, OSU last year would have killed that ND team if they where not on probation.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> If OSU goes undefeated, they are in. There is no way they will be left out versus a 1 loss UGA. Right or wrong, it is what it is. OSU will be undefeated 2 years running and I don't care how weak the schedule is perceived, that is extremely hard to do. A 24-0 Urban Meyer led team will not be left out by a team with one loss.
> 
> The only way I see an undefeated OSU team left out is if Bama is undefeated and Oregon is undefeated.



Snook, this topic was touched on at bucknuts. I'd love to agree with you, but I think if 'Bama and Oregon/ Stanford go undefeated, we get Auburn'd.
Love your new avatar.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

If ....Clemson loses a game (good chance to lose vs USCe) then Clemson drops to 6th or 7th and is out of the equation. I dont think any team  can lose after the mid point of the season and expect to get any national recognition. That loss is too fresh on voters minds and would keep Clemson out of the title tilt. I think Clemson _could _lose to USCe and/or FSU both just as easily as they could win out.


----------



## fredw (Oct 2, 2013)

I know it's easy (and sometimes fun) to get caught up in the what if game.

However, the only thing that matters right now is for the Dawgs to take care of business on Saturday in Knoxville.  Loose and this whole discussion is a mute point.  Win and the following game will be all that matters.

I believe this is the message that the coaching staff is preaching.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

methinks fredw is not like the rest of us and is smarter than the average bear.

nice avatar too friend...is that about a size 22 emerger?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 2, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> The why does someone usually walk out of the SEC undefeated?  At worst, one loss.
> 
> Why?  Because once you get past the top 3-4 teams, the SEC is just like EVERY OTHER CONFERENCE.
> 
> ...



STOP with the rational posting!!!! I couldn't agree more.

Yes, the sec is on top but those sec guys that keep banging how hard an sec schedule is, should just stop!!!! Nobody outside the sec buys that garbage!!! Bama's schedule is NOT tough week in and week out just like UGA's last year. They have 2 or 3 tough games and the rest are nothing. Please don't make me post schedules to prove this. Yes, from time to time an unlucky sec team, NOT AT THE TOP OF THE CONFERENCE USUALLY, has to play 3 or 4 of the top teams and that is tough to do, but usually that team is not good enough to compete for a title anyway.

I will also add, because of the way the sec schedules now, most of the top teams schedule in a buy week before their one or 2 top sec games. This idea that every sec team plays a slobber knocker, week in and week out, is just laughable at best. I do commend UGA for their schedule so far. Clempsum being better than they USUALLY are has helped GA out, well, at least with strength of schedule since they LOST to them.


----------



## fredw (Oct 2, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> methinks fredw is not like the rest of us and is smarter than the average bear.
> 
> nice avatar too friend...is that about a size 22 emerger?



McBuck, good eye!

Acutally a size 18 stonefly nymph pattern.   Dang, that little thing sure was hard for this old fellow to get tied on


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

Michigan over tOSU in Ann Arbor this year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 2, 2013)

fredw said:


> I know it's easy (and sometimes fun) to get caught up in the what if game.
> 
> However, the only thing that matters right now is for the Dawgs to take care of business on Saturday in Knoxville.  Loose and this whole discussion is a mute point.  Win and the following game will be all that matters.
> 
> I believe this is the message that the coaching staff is preaching.



UGA should be able to beat UT without even watching tape this week. CMR better be using this week to work on defensive schemes for some of the other upcoming games!!! Midway thru the second quarter Oregon was already picking out colors for their next game when they played UT.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> STOP with the rational posting!!!! I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Yes, the sec is on top but those sec guys that keep banging how hard an sec schedule is, should just stop!!!! Nobody outside the sec buys that garbage!!! Bama's schedule is NOT tough week in and week out just like UGA's last year. They have 2 or 3 tough games and the rest are nothing. Please don't make me post schedules to prove this. Yes, from time to time an unlucky sec team, NOT AT THE TOP OF THE CONFERENCE USUALLY, has to play 3 or 4 of the top teams and that is tough to do, but usually that team is not good enough to compete for a title anyway.
> 
> I will also add, because of the way the sec schedules now, most of the top teams schedule in a buy week before their one or 2 top sec games. This idea that every sec team plays a slobber knocker, week in and week out, is just laughable at best. I do commend UGA for their schedule so far. Clempsum being better than they USUALLY are has helped GA out, well, at least with strength of schedule since they LOST to them.



Snooks, by-weeks are scheduled by the league, not the schools...


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 2, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Michigan over tOSU in Ann Arbor this year.



The sad part is you probably truly believe that.

By the time that game rolls around, our defensive line will dominate that game just like they did last year. No No:

Check my avatar out, Gardner knows what's coming!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 2, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> Snooks, by-weeks are scheduled by the league, not the schools...



I know, and I'm sure the "league" has no interest in when they schedule bye weeks. I bet they just randomly pick those dates. AMAZING how they don't happen before the Ga Southern's of the world.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2013)

fredw said:


> I know it's easy (and sometimes fun) to get caught up in the what if game.
> 
> However, the only thing that matters right now is for the Dawgs to take care of business on Saturday in Knoxville.  Loose and this whole discussion is a mute point.  Win and the following game will be all that matters.
> 
> I believe this is the message that the coaching staff is preaching.





MCBUCK said:


> methinks fredw is not like the rest of us and is smarter than the average bear.
> 
> nice avatar too friend...is that about a size 22 emerger?



As long as he realizes that it is LOSE and not "LOOSE" and MOOT POINT and Not "MUTE POINT". Not trying to be the Grammar/Spelling police but I can't believe how many people on here spell lose wrong. Anyway, Carry on, just stop the bad grammar in my thread...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> STOP with the rational posting!!!! I couldn't agree more.
> 
> Yes, the sec is on top but those sec guys that keep banging how hard an sec schedule is, should just stop!!!! Nobody outside the sec buys that garbage!!! Bama's schedule is NOT tough week in and week out just like UGA's last year. They have 2 or 3 tough games and the rest are nothing. Please don't make me post schedules to prove this. Yes, from time to time an unlucky sec team, NOT AT THE TOP OF THE CONFERENCE USUALLY, has to play 3 or 4 of the top teams and that is tough to do, but usually that team is not good enough to compete for a title anyway.
> 
> I will also add, because of the way the sec schedules now, most of the top teams schedule in a buy week before their one or 2 top sec games. This idea that every sec team plays a slobber knocker, week in and week out, is just laughable at best. I do commend UGA for their schedule so far. Clempsum being better than they USUALLY are has helped GA out, well, at least with strength of schedule since they LOST to them.



Every game Oh St plays this year is against a patsy team. Vandy could go undefeated with the same schedule.


----------



## fredw (Oct 2, 2013)

fairhope said:


> As long as he realizes that it is LOSE and not "LOOSE" and MOOT POINT and Not "MUTE POINT". Not trying to be the Grammar/Spelling police but I can't believe how many people on here spell lose wrong. Anyway, Carry on, just stop the bad grammar in my thread...



Mind your own business.


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 2, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Every game Oh St plays this year is against a patsy team. Vandy could go undefeated with the same schedule.



No, Vandy could not beat NW, Wisky, UM, or Nebraska and they would struggle with Indiana, Illini and if Vandy didn't back out from playing OSU this year, would have taken a beat down at the shoe.

With that said, yes our schedule was not strong at all this year. That is not OSU's fault. They scheduled Cal when they where very good and they didn't expect Vandy to tuck tail (not that that game would have been tough anyway but it was an SEC team instead of a patsy, well, maybe) and run as well as Penn St not being at full capacity. It is what it is.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 2, 2013)

fredw said:


> Mind your own business.



Okay, sorry....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> No, Vandy could not beat NW, Wisky, UM, or Nebraska and they would struggle with Indiana, Illini and if Vandy didn't back out from playing OSU this year, would have taken a beat down at the shoe.
> 
> With that said, yes our schedule was not strong at all this year. That is not OSU's fault. They scheduled Cal when they where very good and they didn't expect Vandy to tuck tail (not that that game would have been tough anyway but it was an SEC team instead of a patsy, well, maybe) and run as well as Penn St not being at full capacity. It is what it is.



And why did they schedule Vandy? Is that the ONLY way you guys can beat an SEC team??


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> I know, and I'm sure the "league" has no interest in when they schedule bye weeks. I bet they just randomly pick those dates. AMAZING how they don't happen before the Ga Southern's of the world.



you have a short memory. 2 years ago BAMA's off week was the first or 2nd week of the season, and for 2 consecutive seasons, every BAMA SEC opponent had off weeks the week prior to playing BAMA,...maybe you are right,...maybe there is a conspiracy!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 2, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Every game Oh St plays this year is against a patsy team. Vandy could go undefeated with the same schedule.



Elfi, vandy was supposed to play tosu and backed out. That's how they ended up playing famu.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

fairhope said:


> As long as he realizes that it is LOSE and not "LOOSE" and MOOT POINT and Not "MUTE POINT". Not trying to be the Grammar/Spelling police but I can't believe how many people on here spell lose wrong. Anyway, Carry on, just stop the bad grammar in my thread...



I was actually pointing out the fact that his dissertation of the remainder of the football season was correct, and notpointing out his grammatical errors. But now that you mentioned it, I tend to be grammar-Nazi myself.
Shame on you fred! 
And just for goodmeasure, and because it helps the Dawgs;
RTR!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 2, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> you have a short memory. 2 years ago BAMA's off week was the first or 2nd week of the season, and for 2 consecutive seasons, every BAMA SEC opponent had off weeks the week prior to playing BAMA,...maybe you are right,...maybe there is a conspiracy!



You actually just proved the point I was making!!! Thanks


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 2, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> And why did they schedule Vandy? Is that the ONLY way you guys can beat an SEC team??



OSU is actually 8-11-1 against the sec. Good try though!!!

And yes, the last BCS game OSU was in they beat an SEC team. All of America saw it too!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> With that said, yes our schedule was not strong at all this year. That is not OSU's fault.



Ummm Hmm. You were the big Ike saying what a cheesy schedule the SEC plays. Befo' U 'cuse me, take a look at yo sef Mr. Strength of Schedule.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU is actually 8-11-1 against the sec. Good try though!!!
> 
> And yes, the last BCS game OSU was in they beat an SEC team. All of America saw it too!!!!



And now the record books still show OSU is still 0-9 vs the SEC in bowl games. It is still a vacated game snook. Still 0-fer


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 2, 2013)

I keep coming back to read this thread expecting to read that UGA has won the BCS Championship this year in week 5 of the season


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 2, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> You actually just proved the point I was making!!! Thanks



glad to oblige


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lurking is about all you can do when you root for the Vols..


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> I keep coming back to read this thread expecting to read that UGA has won the BCS Championship this year in week 5 of the season



'Bama ain't surrendered yet so it looks like this will stretch on out to week 6.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> I keep coming back to read this thread expecting to read that UGA has won the BCS Championship this year in week 5 of the season




that is freakin funny right there.  3 points for originality and another 3 for timing.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 3, 2013)

Georgia, with only a loss to clemson will not go ahead of an undefested PAC 12 team. All Stanford or Oregon has to do is win out and have a win over a top 10 team,which one team will have that.


OSU will also make it as well over a 1 loss SEC team this year.


There's a good chance FSU or CLemson will be undefeated with both having wins over top 5 schools. One of them will go.


The big stink will be over which undefeated teams will get in...........Clemson/FSU, OSO, or Oregon/Stanford.


Of course, an undefeated Alabama will trump these teams and be there. The rest will be fighting over the chance to play Alabama.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 3, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> that is freakin funny right there.  3 points for originality and another 3 for timing.



I am an Alabama fan. We dont settle for 3 pts, we want TD's


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 3, 2013)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Georgia, with only a loss to clemson will not go ahead of an undefested PAC 12 team. All Stanford or Oregon has to do is win out and have a win over a top 10 team,which one team will have that.
> 
> 
> OSU will also make it as well over a 1 loss SEC team this year.
> ...



College football has a way of screwing up even the easiest predictions. I have no idea who's going to beat who and so one.  What I do know, is that if UW or UCLA run the table, then won't be in the NC game even if they are undefeated.  They would not pass a 1 loss UGA.  I also know the chances of that are pretty slim, but then again, we are talking college football, so who knows.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> College football has a way of screwing up even the easiest predictions. I have no idea who's going to beat who and so one.  What I do know, is that if UW or UCLA run the table, then won't be in the NC game even if they are undefeated.  They would not pass a 1 loss UGA.  I also know the chances of that are pretty slim, but then again, we are talking college football, so who knows.



There would be NO way for either of those teams to pass a 1 loss UGA team. UGA would only climb in the polls in this situation and no way for UW or UCLA to jump them..

JJ, do you really think an undefeated UCLA or UW should pass a 1 loss UGA? If so, based on what?


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 3, 2013)

elfiii said:


> Ummm Hmm. You were the big Ike saying what a cheesy schedule the SEC plays. Befo' U 'cuse me, take a look at yo sef Mr. Strength of Schedule.



That's a straw man argument. I never said OSU had a tough schedule this year. I only responded to a post that someone tried to make the case how hard sec schedules were week in and week out. I called horse hockey on that gibberish!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 3, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> And now the record books still show OSU is still 0-9 vs the SEC in bowl games. It is still a vacated game snook. Still 0-fer



The record books are wrong!!!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> There would be NO way for either of those teams to pass a 1 loss UGA team. UGA would only climb in the polls in this situation and no way for UW or UCLA to jump them..
> 
> JJ, do you really think an undefeated UCLA or UW should pass a 1 loss UGA? If so, based on what?



Slayer, I tend to agree with you, however, thinking it thru, if they were to go undefeated would mean they beat Oregon, Stanford. I could see voters jumping them over UGA easily because of UGA's loss. I guess it would depend on the computers and I do know that the computers really hammer a team with a loss no matter who it is against. So yes, I could see an undefeated UCLA or Washington passing a one loss Ga because of the computers alone?


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 3, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> There would be NO way for either of those teams to pass a 1 loss UGA team. UGA would only climb in the polls in this situation and no way for UW or UCLA to jump them..
> 
> JJ, do you really think an undefeated UCLA or UW should pass a 1 loss UGA? If so, based on what?



Your kidding right?  How about based on the fact they went undefeated in the conference easily considered the second best conference in the country.  A conference that plays 9 conference games instead of only 8 like the SEC.  A conference that currently has 2 teams ranked in the top 5.   Oh ya, and because UGA LOST another OOC against a BCS conference opponent.  Are you seriously going to argue a 1 loss UGA should play in the NC game over an undefeated UW or UCLA?  Right now, UGA wouldn't even be the best team in the ACC, let alone the PAC-12.  Playing UGA in a BCS game would be a dream for a top PAC-12 team.  The UGA offense is good, but not great, and your D sucks!  PAC-12 offenses would absolutely shred your D.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2013)

UCLA @ Stanford
UCLA @ Oregon

Washington @ UCLA

Don't think the Bruins can win two road trips...
Washington loses in LA....they barely make it into the top 5 even if they do go undefeated anyway, and they don't jump a one loss SEC (read LSU or UGA) 
Stanford has all three at home....OU, UCLA and the Huskies.....Stanford has the best shot of any PAC team, but UCLA will surprise someone....maybe Stanford, but my guess would be on Oregon then lose in Stanford.
What say you snook?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Your kidding right?  How about based on the fact they went *undefeated in the conference easily considered the second best conference in the country.*  A conference that plays 9 conference games instead of only 8 like the SEC.  A conference that currently has 2 teams ranked in the top 5.   Oh ya, and because UGA LOST another OOC against a BCS conference opponent.  Are you seriously going to argue a 1 loss UGA should play in the NC game over an undefeated UW or UCLA?  Right now, UGA wouldn't even be the best team in the ACC, let alone the PAC-12.  Playing UGA in a BCS game would be a dream for a top PAC-12 team.  The UGA offense is good, but not great, and your D sucks!  PAC-12 offenses would absolutely shred your D.



UGA, if they win out, will finish ahead of an undefeated UW or UCLA, and would probably play in a NC vs OSU or possibly CU, depending on their records.  A team cannot lose a game late.  UGA lost to CU, sure, but they lost at the best possible time for a one loss team to lose. IF ....UW or UCLA wins out, that would mean the OU and Stanford, two higher ranked teams than UGA lost late....UGA would move ahead in the polls because of the losses.  
It's simple math;
If I am running in a 100 meter dash with 10 other people and I am in 4th place with 10 meters left to go, and the 2nd place guy trips in his lane and falls, then I move into 3rd place...the 10th place guy may move into 9th place, but he dang sure does not move into 3rd place.  There is just not enough time for that guy in 10th place to catch up.

Does that simplify things enough for ya? UW or UCLA are too far behind to catch a UGA, tOSU, or Clemmons. Ain't gonna happen.  The PACs best hope is Stanford. Sorry, but your Huskies get a trip to San Francisco and the Kraft Fight Hunger Bowl, or maybe even a Las Vegas Bowl.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 3, 2013)

Bad analogy.  You didnt take into account tha UGA has already tripped, and UW or UCLA wouldn't have tripped at all.  Don't get me wrong, I believe UGA would go before an undefeated UW or UCLA, but that's why the BCS is such a joke.  UW "could" go on the road the next 2 weeks and beat #2 and #5, yet they wouldn't jump a team who lost to the #8 team and beat back to back #6's............... That's a joke!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Bad analogy.  You didnt take into account tha UGA has already tripped, and UW or UCLA wouldn't have tripped at all.  Don't get me wrong, I believe UGA would go before an undefeated UW or UCLA, but that's why the BCS is such a joke.  UW "could" go on the road the next 2 weeks and beat #2 and #5, yet they wouldn't jump a team who lost to the #8 team and beat back to back #6's............... That's a joke!!!



way too early to tell,...if Clemson stays undefeated or drops one to an undefeated FSU, then a a one loss UGA SEC team will undoubtedly play for the NCG...probably vs. Oregon or Stanford, I just can't see OSU getting in, by the end of the season, regardless of whether or not OSU is undefeated, the Big ten will still be the 3rd or 4th ranked conference behind the SEC and PAC-12...therefore the SOS for OSU will be weak


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 3, 2013)

True, but SOS should only come into play if teams have identicle records.  IE, 3 undefeated teams left.  Until then, it should be based 100% on teams records.  Thank god next year we dont have to debate this.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> True, but SOS should only come into play if teams have identicle records.  IE, 3 undefeated teams left.  Until then, it should be based 100% on teams records.  Thank god next year we dont have to debate this.



got to disagree with you on this one,...if the stated objective is to have the "best two teams" play for #1, as the current BCS objective states, then SOS should have a heavy weight.

SOS obviously helps those in Strong conferences, and penalizes those in weaker conferences, I certainly do not think an undefeated OSU has been tested as much as an undefeated Pac-12, or even a 1 loss Pac-12,...and forget about the big 12...ESPECIALLY  Stoops's choklahoma.

and SOS should not come into play this early in the season, after 10 games would be about right


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> True, but SOS should only come into play if teams have identicle records.  IE, 3 undefeated teams left.  Until then, it should be based 100% on teams records.  Thank god next year we dont have to debate this.



Yes, next year UW and UCLA woul still be left out and watching a #1 SEC team beat a #4 BIG team and a #3  SEC beat up on Oklahoma while the Ducks ride out sanctions.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 3, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> Yes, next year UW and UCLA woul still be left out and watching a #1 SEC team beat a #4 BIG team and a #3  SEC beat up on Oklahoma while the Ducks ride out sanctions.



Sanctions?  Pretty sure they skated!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2013)

I stand corrected; probation. But by the time 14 gets here, that probation could very well be sanctions.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 4, 2013)

MCBUCK said:


> I stand corrected; probation. But by the time 14 gets here, that probation could very well be sanctions.



Nope.  Case is closed.  It really is too bad UGA pulled out of the home and away series against Oregon.  I guess maybe they new two regular season losses would surely keep them out of the NC game.


----------



## Doc_5729 (Oct 4, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Was listening to the sports show on my drive home and they were talking about the way the year is shaping up. It is still early, but the way it is looking right now,  Bama could be the only hope for the SEC to bring home the crystal.
> Before you Dawgs jump all over me, hear me out. It appears that Oregon is going to run the table and a shoe in for a shot at the title. It is not out of the question that Clemson could also run the table if they get by FSU. If not, FSU could possibly run it. There is no way, even if UGA runs the table from here out that they jump an undefeated ACC team one of which beat them head to head. Then you have Ohio State.  What happens if they too go undefeated?
> Bama has been accused of backing into the championship game after a regular season loss by many on here. The same people say they shouldn't  have been there. Will the same be said if UGA wins out and jumps an undefeated FSU or Ohio state? There is no way they could jump Clemson if they run it.
> Hate to burst the UGA bubble, but this could be the best UGA opportunity which appears at this point to be a long shot. I just don't see a one loss SEC team jumping any of the teams that I have mentioned above should more than one win out. Bama appears to be the only team at this point that has a shot based on the schedules remaining for some of the above mentioned teams. Hence, the perfect storm has to occur for UGA.



Heard this talked about all day on sports talk radio. The premise is, this COULD BE the year the SEC is out of the NC game all together because of the UNdefeated teams......

So I hate to burst any bubbles, but that's the way the talking heads and media is focused right about now. They want a NC without an SEC team....


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't think they want a NC without an SEC team, but if an SEC team can't make it trough the season undefeated should they play for the NC over a team from another conference who is?   And don't give the old "The SEC is so tough" crap.  UGA lost to Clemson, if you lose an OOC game you shouldn't even be in contention.  UGA isn't even the best team in the ACC.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 4, 2013)

All this UGA in the BCSNCG is funny. ALot of folks making some big assumptions before they play in the SECCG.

Bama and LSU might still have something to say abou the outcome.


And if it gets down to whether an undefeated clemson goes or UGA, it will be clemson.

I think it will come down to OSU and Oregon with the SEC crying fowl,......unless Alabama stays undefeated. Georgia will not get a shot.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2013)

Catdaddy SC said:


> All this UGA in the BCSNCG is funny. ALot of folks making some big assumptions before they play in the SECCG.
> 
> Bama and LSU might still have something to say abou the outcome.
> 
> ...




What we know for a fact is Carolina won't get a shot!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> What we know for a fact is Carolina won't get a shot!



Yep. Ole Steve one the bottle 1/3 way thru season. He knows its over.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. Ole Steve one the bottle 1/3 way thru season. He knows its over.



He's been hitting the bottle since he lost the ONLY game he cares to win every year..


----------



## nickel back (Oct 5, 2013)

nope, just a storm will do.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 5, 2013)

Scares the pee out of those PAC folks to think they might get left out of the NC....... AGAIN!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2013)

The storm has passed.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> The storm has passed.



That storm was reminiscent of the tropical storm/hurricane that was just in the gulf, a lot of hype but fizzled pretty quickly and was nothing more than a drizzle.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like the storm has passed but left a lot of debris in its path. Heard that UGA will get it cleaned up and will start rebuilding for next years 10 win season. Now that order has been restored and people are coming to terms with UGA's rightful place as a 10 win team some past DGDs are sleeping better at night.


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2013)

Looks like some folks know more about UGA than their own program. Starting threads about UGA and obsessed all things UGA. Sound familiar?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 15, 2013)

riprap said:


> Looks like some folks know more about UGA than their own program. Starting threads about UGA and obsessed all things UGA. Sound familiar?



glad you stopped by. Such a "good read".


----------



## Madsnooker (Oct 15, 2013)

fairhope said:


> Looks like the storm has passed but left a lot of debris in its path. Heard that UGA will get it cleaned up and will start rebuilding for next years 10 win season. Now that order has been restored and people are coming to terms with UGA's rightful place as a 10 win team some past DGDs are sleeping better at night.



WOW!!!! Is that typical after a UGA home game?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 15, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> WOW!!!! Is that typical after a UGA home game?



you mean,...nobody left in town?

sure is


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 15, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> WOW!!!! Is that typical after a UGA home game?



How terrible.


----------



## riprap (Oct 15, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> WOW!!!! Is that typical after a UGA home game?



Looks like a pic from four or five years ago. He's also worn out that pic of Stafford. This is from his UGA man cave in his basement.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 15, 2013)

Ewe, that is awful. Was that after a win or a loss? Is that on campus?


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 17, 2013)

Any chance for some James Franklin Deja Vu this weekend, or was last week just a scattered shower?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 20, 2013)

Just another BUMP in the road


----------



## nickel back (Oct 20, 2013)

we got the perfect storm, got caught up in it to.......

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks like the hypocrites are having fun.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 21, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Any chance for some James Franklin Deja Vu this weekend, or was last week just a scattered shower?



*James Franklin Deja Vu *


Looks like that scattered shower has become a stationary front. There is a clear forcast for next weekend, but after that who knows.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 23, 2013)

The State Title is still in reach for UGA.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

No No:


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 23, 2013)

Is that the Black Out Commemorative bottle?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 23, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Is that the Black Out Commemorative bottle?



Very well played.crickets.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 23, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Is that the Black Out Commemorative bottle?



That one will leave a mark.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

Only obsessed fans would remember that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Is that the Black Out Commemorative bottle?


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 23, 2013)

It's hard to forget a game that my team goes into as a underdog visitor to a team that is in that years NC talk that felt the need to come up with a gimmick to gain an edge,  and still gets blown out 31-0 in the 1st half. 

That my friend is good stuff that a true fan doesn't forget. 
Apparently the other team hasn't forgotten either, as they haven't used the blackout gimmick since then, but the bench clearing end zone soul train shuffle gimmick is a different story.


----------



## riprap (Oct 23, 2013)

Kind of like the year before when we rolled into t town.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 23, 2013)

riprap said:


> Kind of like the year before when we rolled into t town.


Exactly, I had forgotten that one


----------



## Oldstick (Oct 23, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> The State Title is still in reach for UGA.



Plus maybe we'll get a chance to avenge the 2 year ago tail whipping from UCF in some bowl game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2013)

Oldstick said:


> Plus maybe we'll get a chance to avenge the 2 year ago tail whipping from UCF in some bowl game.


in Shreveport.


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 26, 2013)

No storms for the Dawgs this weekend


----------



## Sniper Bob (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe they should bring back those black jerseys???


----------

